# Pulled Pork Without Foil for the First Time.



## disco (Feb 28, 2014)

They had pork picnic shoulders on sale for 0.98 a pound. It had to be time for pulled pork!













DSCF4288.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014






I picked up this 11 pounder. I started by cutting the skin and a lot of the fat layer off.













uvs140228-005.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014






I had been using a rub that had less sugar and salt for grilling. However, I have found why sweeter rubs are good for pork and have been working on my own sweeter rub. I call it Chumpionship Rub and I like it on my pork.

Chumpionship Rub

2 tablespoons/30 ml brown sugar

2 tablespoons/30 ml white sugar

2 tablespoons/30 ml paprika

1 tablespoon/15 ml garlic powder

1/4 cup/40 ml kosher salt

1/2 teaspoon/3 ml chili powder

1/2 teaspoon/2 ml oregano

1/4 teaspoon/1 ml Cayenne

1/4 teaspoon/1 ml ground cayenne

1/2 teaspoon/3 ml black pepper

1/2 teaspoon/2 ml dry mustard

1/2 teaspoon/2 ml cumin

1/2 teaspooon/2 ml ground ginger

I gave it a generous rub.













uvs140228-006.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014






Then I put it in the fridge uncovered overnight to develop pellicle.













DSCF4302.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014






I got up at 4 am and put the pork in the Bradley over a pecan/hickory mix and smoked for 5 hours at 250 F.













uvs140228-001.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014






Up till now, I had been careful not to put the probe from my remote thermometer or instant read into the pork to reduce the risk of contamination. Now I put my probe in and set it up on a rack. She Who Must Be Obeyed doesn't like heavy smoke and it is cold here so I didn't put it back in the smoker but moved it to the oven to finish. Also, I would usually foil at this point in time and add some apple juice. This time, I didn't foil.













DSCF4304.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF4307.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014






I sprayed with apple juice every couple of hours. 10 hours later, the internal temperature was 205 F. I foiled the pork wrapped it in towels and put it in an ice chest for an hour.













uvs140228-002.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF4311.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014


















uvs140228-003.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014






I took it out and started pulling. The bone came right out and it shredded easily.













uvs140228-007.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014


















DSCF4318.JPG



__ disco
__ Feb 27, 2014






The Verdict: The texture of the pork without foiling was great. It isn't as mushy and has a nice texture. The flavour with the new rub was great. The bark was very tasty. However, I prefer the softer bark of foiling. Now I am in a quandary. I like the texture unfoiled and the bark of foiled. Is very good pork with great bark better than great pork with very good bark? Sigh. 

Here is a Facebook video of this smoke.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks Great Disco. I prefer unfoiled Butts. You could flip a coin 













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't foil either,  Great looking butt Disco.


----------



## link (Feb 28, 2014)

I also usually do not foil but I am not going to tell you great looking butt, it just sounds wrong telling you that :). 

So that pulled pork looks great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2014)

Disco, looks great! I don't and never have foiled my pork shoulders. I have had pork shoulder that has been foiled and I don't really care for the texture. Plus I love the bark and by not foiling you get a great bark!


----------



## hambone1950 (Feb 28, 2014)

I couldn't help but notice the presence of a glass of red during every phase of the cook , from the prep to the shooting of the video! 
I like your style , brother !

Maybe for your next cook you could cut off a big hunk and foil that part and do the rest unfoiled....that way when you pull it you could mix it together and have the best of both worlds.

Anyway , nice post. Very informative.

I went back to edit this because after watching the whole video , I have to compliment you on your delivery. Most YouTube cooking videos are virtually unwatchable because you wind up counting how many times the narrator says uhhhhh , or ......ok , guys? Or some other verbal twitch. Yours was very smooth and professional. Great job.


----------



## disco (Feb 28, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Looks Great Disco. I prefer unfoiled Butts. You could flip a coin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, David. I can see why you prefer unfoiled. The meat has a great taste.


c farmer said:


> I don't foil either,  Great looking butt Disco.


Thanks, C. It was mighty tasty too! It didn't hurt that it is the cheapest meat I've had in a while.


link said:


> I also usually do not foil but I am not going to tell you great looking butt, it just sounds wrong telling you that :).
> 
> So that pulled pork looks great.


Thanks, link. Actually, She Who Must Obey opines my butt has shrunk as I've aged. I suspect that is more information than you needed.

Disco


----------



## disco (Feb 28, 2014)

Hambone1950 said:


> I couldn't help but notice the presence of a glass of red during every phase of the cook , from the prep to the shooting of the video!
> I like your style , brother !
> 
> Maybe for your next cook you could cut off a big hunk and foil that part and do the rest unfoiled....that way when you pull it you could mix it together and have the best of both worlds.
> ...


Thanks, Hambone. You are very kind! 

I made more of concern over the difference than I should have. Both are great and are way better than what I get in restaurants.

As for the wine, I read once that it is important to keep hydrated. I figured it is the least I could do for my health.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Disco, looks great! I don't and never have foiled my pork shoulders. I have had pork shoulder that has been foiled and I don't really care for the texture. Plus I love the bark and by not foiling you get a great bark!


Thanks, Case. Everything I read said the bark was better with unfoiled. I can see why people say that. Sweet, carmalized and good smoke flavour are all nice. However, I really like the way the ingredients of the rub come through in a foiled bark. As I said, it was the good firm texture while still pulling easily that really caught my attention. 

I do suspect I will be doing both in the future.

Disco


----------



## seenred (Feb 28, 2014)

That looks delicious Disco!  Nicely done!  I used to always foil because it seemed to save some time spent in the stall.  Now I don't foil because I prefer the heavier bark.  

Either way is great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2014)

Disco, 

Looks Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Post & Pics!!!

You shouldn't post pictures like that. If the Mounties see them, they'll lock you up for making illegal Pulled Pork. Anything looking that good has got to be illegal !!!

I agree with David---Flip a coin.

Here we all prefer the Great tasting Pork you get from either way, but we don't care for thick hard bark, so I do the foiling.

Bear


----------



## yotzee (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm putting a 9LBer in the smoker this evening for an overnight cook for my father-in-laws bday tomorrow.  This posted inspired me to handle that beast!

Thanks for the great q-view!  I'm going no foil, I like the bark and so does the person I must obey


----------



## haughtcm (Feb 28, 2014)

I have foiled every one I have done. But I prefer a more pronounced bark, I like the "hard" texture of bark over soft bark. I foiled for the same reason as Red, the stall...


----------



## disco (Feb 28, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> That looks delicious Disco!  Nicely done!  I used to always foil because it seemed to save some time spent in the stall.  Now I don't foil because I prefer the heavier bark.
> 
> Either way is great!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Red. Should all my choices be between two good choices. 

Don't tell the missus but the stall is just more time I have to "tend" the smoker!


Bearcarver said:


> Disco,
> 
> Looks Awesome!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. The RCMP don't arrest you for pulled pork as long as you serve it with beer. After all, we are Canadians! She Who Must Be Obeyed agrees with you but she had a second helping of this anyway.

Disco


----------



## disco (Feb 28, 2014)

Haughtcm said:


> I have foiled every one I have done. But I prefer a more pronounced bark, I like the "hard" texture of bark over soft bark. I foiled for the same reason as Red, the stall...


As I mentioned in my response to Red, you are looking at this the wrong way. The longer you are smoking something the longer you have to "watch" your smoker and can't do other chores. Of course, it is important to keep hydrated while smoking.

I don't make the rules. I just follow them.


Yotzee said:


> I'm putting a 9LBer in the smoker this evening for an overnight cook for my father-in-laws bday tomorrow.  This posted inspired me to handle that beast!
> 
> Thanks for the great q-view!  I'm going no foil, I like the bark and so does the person I must obey


You are very kind Yotzee. I hope you get a chance to post some Qview on that butt. There is nothing like cooking food for family and I hope your father in law and the rest of your family have a great day.

As for the person you must obey, if it is anything like my situation, you obey because they spoil you rotten. So, go for the bark!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Bear. The RCMP don't arrest you for pulled pork as long as you serve it with beer. After all, we are Canadians! She Who Must Be Obeyed agrees with you but she had a second helping of this anyway.
> 
> Disco


Forgot to mention-----Your Video is also an excellent Step by Step!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## junkcollector (Feb 28, 2014)

your butt sure does look good. never foiled em personally.


----------



## disco (Feb 28, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Forgot to mention-----Your Video is also an excellent Step by Step!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. That is quite a compliment from you.

I do have fun doing the videos. The missus has even become my cameraman!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Bear. That is quite a compliment from you.
> 
> I do have fun doing the videos. The missus has even become my cameraman!
> 
> Disco


LOL---The Bear knows a good Step by Step, when he sees one, and your Camerawoman did an excellent Job too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 28, 2014)

unfoiled


----------



## disco (Feb 28, 2014)

raastros2 said:


> unfoiled


Then I'd never be able to say, "Drat, foiled again."

Disco


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 28, 2014)

haha thats right


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 28, 2014)

Very nice, Disco!
Great video!


~Martin


----------



## disco (Feb 28, 2014)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Very nice, Disco!
> Great video!
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thanks, Martin. I do love pulled pork.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice job my friend, and the reply should be......... More research is definitely needed.....LOL


----------



## disco (Feb 28, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Nice job my friend, and the reply should be......... More research is definitely needed.....LOL


Ah, that is my problem, not enough pulled pork made. I think you may be right.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Feb 28, 2014)

Disco said:


> Ah, that is my problem, not enough pulled pork made. I think you may be right.
> 
> Disco


Any excuse is a good one when you get to fire the smoker up!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 1, 2014)

Disco, my compliments to the chef! You did a great job posting your pictorial and the video was great-good steady camera control-I'm turned off by those videos that look like they are being shot during an earthquake-the camera swinging every which way.

It's been a long time since I've foiled a butt and everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## smokefever (Mar 1, 2014)

Nothing like perfectly cooked Shoulder!  Awesome job Disco


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 1, 2014)

Very nice job on your shoulder and your video! I with the no foil crowd but I also agree with doing it the way you like it. Once again nice job!


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Any excuse is a good one when you get to fire the smoker up!


I like your style! I think smoking is a great avocation for an old guy like me, low and slow.


Dutch said:


> Disco, my compliments to the chef! You did a great job posting your pictorial and the video was great-good steady camera control-I'm turned off by those videos that look like they are being shot during an earthquake-the camera swinging every which way.
> 
> It's been a long time since I've foiled a butt and everyone has their own preferences.


Thanks Dutch. I will pass the kudos on the cameraman (woman?), She Who Must Be Obeyed. She thinks I am nuts to smoke (too much work), spend time on these forums (all you do is talk about and look at food) and shoot the videos (can't you just eat it). However, she is kind enough to help me even though she thinks I'm nuts.

Disco


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Very nice job on your shoulder and your video! I with the no foil crowd but I also agree with doing it the way you like it. Once again nice job!


Thanks, Todd. The texture of the pork was so good, I can see why people wouldn't foil. I think the problem is I love food. I love all kinds of food. So, when I tend to love the differences and have always had a problem making up my mind. 


SmokeFever said:


> Nothing like perfectly cooked Shoulder!  Awesome job Disco


Thanks, Smoke. Home smoking has ruined me for restaurant pulled pork.

Disco


----------



## billyj571 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing enjoyed you vedio.


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2014)

billyj571 said:


> Thanks for sharing enjoyed you vedio.


Kind of you to say, Billy. I do have fun making them.

Disco


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 1, 2014)

Disco,

I am pretty new to smoking and have made about 6 or 7 butts for pulled pork.  I only did a picnic once and that was my first pork smoke.  Just curious...Do you think there is a significant taste difference? I can't remember since I've done mostly butts.


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Disco,
> 
> I am pretty new to smoking and have made about 6 or 7 butts for pulled pork. I only did a picnic once and that was my first pork smoke. Just curious...Do you think there is a significant taste difference? I can't remember since I've done mostly butts.


I don't think there is a significant taste difference. There is a difference in fat ratio but both have lots of fat and collagen and you pull out any large chunks of fat so I go with whichever I can get cheaper.

Disco


----------



## flash (Mar 2, 2014)

>>10 hours later, the internal temperature was 205 F. I foiled the pork wrapped it in towels and put it in an ice chest for an hour.<<

So 15 hours total?  I know my wife would shoot me if I commandeered her oven for 10 hours.


----------



## disco (Mar 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> >>10 hours later, the internal temperature was 205 F. I foiled the pork wrapped it in towels and put it in an ice chest for an hour.<<
> 
> So 15 hours total?  I know my wife would shoot me if I commandeered her oven for 10 hours.


Yes to the 15 hours. I rule my house and will use my oven for as long as I want. As long as She Who Must Be Obeyed says I can,


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 2, 2014)

Great Q-view and video!! I'm with you on the texture of the bark, I tend to like the foiled result better. The meat can get a little soft though. I think on my next attempt, which will have to wait a while, I'm gonna try using parchment paper instead of foil. It should let enough moisture pass through to avoid mushy meat, but hold enough to avoid what I call the "Meteorite Effect".


----------



## disco (Mar 2, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Great Q-view and video!! I'm with you on the texture of the bark, I tend to like the foiled result better. The meat can get a little soft though. I think on my next attempt, which will have to wait a while, I'm gonna try using parchment paper instead of foil. It should let enough moisture pass through to avoid mushy meat, but hold enough to avoid what I call the "Meteorite Effect".


Thanks, MDboatbum. The paper idea sounds interesting. Tell me how it works.

Disco


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 2, 2014)

Well done disco. Can believe I missed this when it was first posted.  Work keeps getting in the way. Also happy you're taking your heart medicine "Cabernet" to cut the cholesterol of the butt. Smart idea. 

Brian


----------



## disco (Mar 2, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Well done disco. Can believe I missed this when it was first posted.  Work keeps getting in the way. Also happy you're taking your heart medicine "Cabernet" to cut the cholesterol of the butt. Smart idea.
> 
> Brian


Thanks, Brian. I hate to admit it but I am past Cabernet and I am on to the hard stuff. It was Valpolicela.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 2, 2014)

Disco, Very nice lookin smoke !!  :drool   Wish I could reach thru the screen and grab just a nibble.  Great lookin bark, nice pics & video....  Very well done sir.  Take care, Justin


----------



## disco (Mar 2, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Disco, Very nice lookin smoke !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Justin. If you could slog through the heavy snow we're having, I would serve you some!

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Mar 2, 2014)

Disco said:


> It was Valpolicela.


Remember we are supposed to be a PG13 site here!


----------



## shtrdave (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks great and fantastic job on the video. The nice thing about 10 hours in the oven is you get some of the smoke and pork smell and it helps heat the house a it when it is cold out.

Oh and not that it matter or anyone cares but I have never foiled a butt except at the end, I usually lay a towel on the counter and foil the pan like you then cover it with a few more towels.


----------



## disco (Mar 2, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Remember we are supposed to be a PG13 site here!


Wait until I break into the Grand Syrah!


shtrdave said:


> Looks great and fantastic job on the video. The nice thing about 10 hours in the oven is you get some of the smoke and pork smell and it helps heat the house a it when it is cold out.
> 
> Oh and not that it matter or anyone cares but I have never foiled a butt except at the end, I usually lay a towel on the counter and foil the pan like you then cover it with a few more towels.


Thanks Dave. It seems like the real smoke hounds like that darker bark. I have to admit, I like a little less carmelizing. However, I see why people like the unfoiled for that great texture of the pork. There is no doubt She Who Must Be Obeyed prefers the bark on the foiled but she had two helpings and leftovers the next day of the unfoiled so I don't think it is a deal breaker. I will likely do both methods as the mood (and the missus) hits me.

Disco


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 2, 2014)

As a side note, I have this friend.., no it actually is a friend and not me, who was utterly insistent on smoking a picnic "au naturel" despite many gentle suggestions from me that he foil it, especially after it coasted past 14 hours and was still in the 165˚ range. He wouldn't be deterred, and it eventually ended up taking something like 21 hours. When my wife and I joined them for dinner the next day, I was expecting to see lots of caramelized, crunchy bark mixed in with the pork. Alas, all I saw were perfectly pink strands of pork. He'd sent quite a few pics of the process, and I knew it had had a really heavy, dark crust, so I asked him what happened to it.

"Oh, I cut that off and threw it out", was his reply. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In his defense, he and his wife were the ones who introduced me and mine to Syrah and Shiraz back in the early aughts, so I can forgive him a little overzealous carving. I can't complain too much, however, as like I said I'm not a huge fan of all that burnt crust.


----------



## disco (Mar 2, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> As a side note, I have this friend.., no it actually is a friend and not me, who was utterly insistent on smoking a picnic "au naturel" despite many gentle suggestions from me that he foil it, especially after it coasted past 14 hours and was still in the 165˚ range. He wouldn't be deterred, and it eventually ended up taking something like 21 hours. When my wife and I joined them for dinner the next day, I was expecting to see lots of caramelized, crunchy bark mixed in with the pork. Alas, all I saw were perfectly pink strands of pork. He'd sent quite a few pics of the process, and I knew it had had a really heavy, dark crust, so I asked him what happened to it.
> 
> "Oh, I cut that off and threw it out", was his reply.
> 
> ...


Har! You have to love people. However, anyone who introduces you to a fine wine can be forgiven almost anything.

Disco


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 2, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Todd. The texture of the pork was so good, I can see why people wouldn't foil. I think the problem is I love food. I love all kinds of food. So, when I tend to love the differences and have always had a problem making up my mind.
> 
> Thanks, Smoke. Home smoking has ruined me for restaurant pulled pork.
> 
> Disco


i cant do it either disco haha


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2014)

raastros2 said:


> i cant do it either disco haha


It reminds of a story about a decision stick a wife got for her husband. If he didn't make a decision, she hit him with the stick.

Disco


----------



## yotzee (Mar 3, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Todd. The texture of the pork was so good, I can see why people wouldn't foil. I think the problem is I love food. I love all kinds of food. So, when I tend to love the differences and have always had a problem making up my mind.
> 
> Thanks, Smoke. Home smoking has ruined me for restaurant pulled pork.
> 
> Disco


Its funny you say that.  My wife and I did a pilgrimage to Memphis last month and hit some of the most popular joints around those parts.  Secretly, I was slightly disappointed.  This weekend when I made pulled pork I mentioned to my wife "I really believe my stuff is as good as the pulled pork and ribs we had down in Tennessee."  She replied "Yeah, I could tell you were disappointed, and I agree you're right there"

That said, I reminded her I am not pushing out food for thousands of people a day.  I've owned a restaurant, its easier said than done.


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> Its funny you say that.  My wife and I did a pilgrimage to Memphis last month and hit some of the most popular joints around those parts.  Secretly, I was slightly disappointed.  This weekend when I made pulled pork my I mentioned to my wife "I really believe my stuff is as good as the pulled pork and ribs we had down in Tennessee."  She replied "Yeah, I could tell you were disappointed, and I agree you're right there"
> 
> That said, I reminded her I am not pushing out food for thousands of people a day.  I've owned a restaurant, its easier said than done.


In another life I was a cook. I know that you have to change things for public service. There is the volume and the fact that they have to aim for the average taste. I ate a lot at restaurants while I was working as I spent extended time on the road. Some make good food but I just don't think they can match home made. It doesn't hurt I can cook it exactly the way I like it!

Disco


----------



## yotzee (Mar 3, 2014)

Disco said:


> In another life I was a cook. I know that you have to change things for public service. There is the volume and the fact that they have to aim for the average taste. I ate a lot at restaurants while I was working as I spent extended time on the road. Some make good food but I just don't think they can match home made. It doesn't hurt I can cook it exactly the way I like it!
> 
> Disco


Well I would love to have people standing in line for my BBQ like those joints did!


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> Well I would love to have people standing in line for my BBQ like those joints did!


Watch what you ask for. Put out an invite on the forums and see who shows up!


----------



## yotzee (Mar 3, 2014)

Disco said:


> Watch what you ask for. Put out an invite on the forums and see who shows up!


The pool will be ready in May!!


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> The pool will be ready in May!!


I'll bring the beer. Canadian you know.


----------



## yotzee (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a feeling you'd enjoy my wine collection


----------



## sqwib (Mar 3, 2014)

Disco said:


> DSCF4311.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, everything looks great and I loved the video.

Secondly I am in the same boat with "She Who Must Be Obeyed doesn't like heavy smoke)

And since I am a chatterbox I'll keep going...

...what I have noticed is that Picnics seem to have a softer texture and sweeter taste than butts, furthermore a frozen product will also yield a diffrent texture (I see yours was fresh so this is a moot point, just an FYI)

If when I do picnics, I always try to do a butt with it as well and mix.

For picnics alone try pulling the meat at barely 200°, no more.

You can foil just to get through the  evaporative cooling process ( stall ) and unfoil to get that bark you prefer.

This is prior to foiling, foiling does have another advantage other than helping it through the stall, you can halt the bark formation wherever you want













20130517187.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 3, 2014






This has been my experience on the pit and I'm sure others have different results and the others are spot on, flip a coin.

Thanks for sharing and taking the time to make a video.


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> I have a feeling you'd enjoy my wine collection


Well, I have been known to drink some wine. I also make my own wine and I can still see!


SQWIB said:


> First off, everything looks great and I loved the video.
> 
> Secondly I am in the same boat with "She Who Must Be Obeyed doesn't like heavy smoke)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sqwib. Good input.

Disco


----------



## sam3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks great Disco!

We're a "Foiling" family at my place. I don't like a hard bark. You're cook is right on!


----------



## disco (Mar 4, 2014)

sam3 said:


> Looks great Disco!
> 
> We're a "Foiling" family at my place. I don't like a hard bark. You're cook is right on!


Thanks, Sam. The great part about smoking is you get it the way you like it!

Disco


----------



## smok-n-all-meat (Mar 5, 2014)

Great butt. I am in the same boat as you. I too have the one that must be obeyed and she loves pulled pork for anything from sammies to tacos or enchiladas. We also mix some in with cowboy caviar and roll in to a egg roll to deep fry. Anyway....I always foil and pull to rest at about 195 and set in a cooler with a towel for a couple hours. This seems to help keep the mushies away and a  light bark which is just how she likes it. Happy wife happy life


----------



## disco (Mar 5, 2014)

smok-n-all-meat said:


> Great butt. I am in the same boat as you. I too have the one that must be obeyed and she loves pulled pork for anything from sammies to tacos or enchiladas. We also mix some in with cowboy caviar and roll in to a egg roll to deep fry. Anyway....I always foil and pull to rest at about 195 and set in a cooler with a towel for a couple hours. This seems to help keep the mushies away and a  light bark which is just how she likes it. Happy wife happy life


Thanks! I'll try that.

Disco


----------



## border city pit (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks now I'm hungry for some pulled pork......Need the temperature outside to warm a bit!


----------



## disco (Mar 6, 2014)

Border City Pit said:


> Thanks now I'm hungry for some pulled pork......Need the temperature outside to warm a bit!


Thanks!

Wait for it to warm up? Are you sure you're from Alberta?

Disco


----------

